# new to me st 120



## bluelightguy (Aug 10, 2006)

hello to all!
just bought a new to me bolens st 120 ,i've never owned a lawn tractor before ,(so bear with me ) i have tried looking online for a snowblower or plow for this tractor are they available ??
thanks in advance for any input


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum BLG! I am not a Bolens expert but here is a website that can get you started with great info. on these machines. 

Sonny's Farm & Home Supply 

With respect to snow blowers and plows; I think some of our Bolens members will jump in with some ideas and you may want to keep an eye out on eBay.


----------



## bluelightguy (Aug 10, 2006)

alright thanks , i will be sure to check out that site


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is another possible link that may be of help. Brian Crotty is a collector and seller of Bolens equipment. 

Bolens Boy 

Here is a link to a post that has lots of good contacts and hopefully some info. to get you what you are looking for. 

Bolens Parts Suppliers


----------

